# Hey Goat People: What equipment would I need to raise a bottle kid?



## theawesomefowl (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello Goat-y enthusiasts, 

 A family near us is trying to get rid of a buckling kid so that they can milk its mother. I'd really like to raise it myself if my dad says I can get it; what would I need to do so, other than the rather obvious milk? (duh!) I have a small stall next to my chicken coop it could go in, probably with a heat lamp. 

BTW, this baby is a Saanen-Nubian cross, and it is adorable, with wattles and long floppy ears. If I am able to get it, it would eventually live with some Katahdin sheep I AM GETTING LATER THIS SPRING. This goat's job would be to eat weeds, hang out with the ewes, and be a fun pet. I'd "alter" it definitely so I don't have to deal with buck problems. 

Thank you!!!
Diana aka awesomefowl


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 17, 2011)

...............


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 17, 2011)

I am very new at this, but you will most likely want another goat!  One by itself doesn't do well, they need the own kind.  Apparently they get loud and into trouble when alone.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 17, 2011)

A (what do you call it again?) funny-shaped lamb nipple?  Or a rubber one? BTW, the kid was born on Monday so it is small still.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 17, 2011)

.................


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 17, 2011)

At first Vit D cows milk, a plastic soda/water bottle and a livestock nipple.  wean near 10 to 12 weeks. 

a small bucket of fresh water kept out daily.

then at around 2 weeks you will need to start offering some good quallity hay, Since this is a young kid it needs to be tender hay, good 2nd cutting grass mix or timothy grass mix, in a small hay feeder off the ground. 

Then you may wish to start giving him some goat grain at around 3 or 4 weeks of age, just a sprinkle at first in a dog food bowel or feeder hung on a fence if you have them from your lambs. should be Goat feed medicated for bucks/wethers. THat means it needs to have Ammonia Chloride in it to keep him from getting Urinary Calculi( stones in his urinary tract).

Since he is a male all he will need when he is done growing is some good quality hay.Not everyone puts their goats on grain. We did feed some of our goats for a while sheep feed, Keep in mind you can NOT feed your sheep feed that is labeled only for goats. It has tooo much Copper in it. 

YOu should vaccinate your goat with CD&T. You probably have some from you lambs. 

You should have a couple different wormers available for your goat, and be ready to worm him or do a fecal test at the vets and let the vet tell you what the worm load is. goats pretty much have the same worm problems as lambs. 

You will need some hoof trimmers to trim his feet every 3 or 4 months, Goats seem to need their feet trimmed more than  sheep.

Do you have any bottle lambs you could put in the pen with him for company?

Do you treat your sheep for Coccidiosis? Most people us sulfa-dimethoxine, Although we use a medicine called Corid. Goats seem to have a quit a bit of problems with coccidiosis.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 17, 2011)

Red nipple with a yellow screw top is called a Pritchard nipple.  They are smaller and softer and easier to start a young kid.

Some people do use baby bottles, but the problem with these is a baby bottle only goes to 10 OZ and eventually the kid will need to be on 3 feedings a day near 20Oz each. 


There is also a black rubber nipple that can just be slipt on over the end of a bottle.these can work, but are sometimes harder to get a newborn kid started on them.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 17, 2011)

No, I don't have sheep. But I am planning on getting 2 ewe lambs this spring.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 17, 2011)

................


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 18, 2011)

So, if I am able to get him , get a  Pritchard nipple? He was only born on Monday this week. Thank you!


----------



## phoenixmama (Mar 18, 2011)

theawesomefowl said:
			
		

> So, if I am able to get him , get a  Pritchard nipple? He was only born on Monday this week. Thank you!


It doesn't have to be a pritchard nipple.  I use the nipples from Caprine Supply (I've heard a lot of feed stores will sell them, but many have to order them).  Besides those, there are other kinds that work just fine for goats.  

And don't use milk replacer/powdered anything.  More people end up with sick kids that way than not.  They do so well on plain whole milk from the grocery store, I don't understand why people bother with the milk replacer.  

Keep fresh, clean water and hay out for him right from the start.  He won't pick at it much at the beginning, but he needs access to it.  My buckling was chewing cud starting at 3.5 weeks. 

Edited to add:  Our goats have all been weaned by 8 weeks...which is just fine as long as they are eating plenty of hay.  You'll be able to tell if he's in decent condition and chewing cud regularly.  I also provide free choice alfalfa pellets.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 18, 2011)

I just feel like I need to stick up for replacer since everyone seems to think it's evil, and it's definitely not.  Milk replacer is WAY cheaper than whole milk for us, and they kids and lambs do GREAT on it. We use a good quality replacer with an all milk protein source.  Plus, you can mix it up with warm water (saving time heating up bottles of cold milk) and it doesn't take up any space in the fridge like gallons of milk.     Just my $.02.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks! I will have to see which is cheaper IF I get it.......we shall see. IF I get it, i will post photos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 18, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I just feel like I need to stick up for replacer since everyone seems to think it's evil, and it's definitely not.  Milk replacer is WAY cheaper than whole milk for us, and they kids and lambs do GREAT on it. We use a good quality replacer with an all milk protein source.  Plus, you can mix it up with warm water (saving time heating up bottles of cold milk) and it doesn't take up any space in the fridge like gallons of milk.     Just my $.02.


I've heard good things about some replacers.  Land-o-Lakes comes to mind, and I think someone on here said they liked Carnation too.  Specifically MannaPro was mentioned by several that it contained too much sugar and caused scours.  I wouldn't hesitate to use replacer if I knew that it was one that would work well on goats.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, one more thing: should I get one more? Would he be very lonely?


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 18, 2011)

yes, there should be at least two.  And goat people believe "the more the merrier"!  So you should get one (or a dozen  ) more!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, is it possible to raise it alone?


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 18, 2011)

Possible yes, but usually not recommended.  They really are social animals and need a companion of some kind.  Having said that, some people have a different livestock animal as the companion.  I've even heard of chickens in with a baby company to keep him company.  

He will likely cry ALOT if left alone - AND as they grow they tend to get into more trouble if lonely due to boredom and lonliness.  Personally, I wouldn't raise a goat alone.  I regretted not buying a second one to have with my single buckling that we purchased.  Only a few days later my doe rejected her two buckling twins, so it worked out and he's not alone.  Otherwise I would have been on the lookout for another bottle baby of similar age as a buddy for him.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, i know where i could probably get a friend for him, but idk...we shall see. maybe i won't even get him anyway.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 18, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I just feel like I need to stick up for replacer since everyone seems to think it's evil, and it's definitely not.  Milk replacer is WAY cheaper than whole milk for us, and they kids and lambs do GREAT on it. We use a good quality replacer with an all milk protein source.  Plus, you can mix it up with warm water (saving time heating up bottles of cold milk) and it doesn't take up any space in the fridge like gallons of milk.     Just my $.02.


I have bottle fed maybe around 10 goats in the last 15 years, all raised on milk replacer.  so I will stick-up for replacer also. I try to avoiding bottle feeding, but when I have had to they do fine.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 18, 2011)

As I may not even get the bugger, please don't turn this thread into a milk replacer/milk debate!  thank you! 
Maybe you should post some adorable photos to encourage me to get goaties instead of waiting on Katahdin sheep?


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 18, 2011)

Would the kid make friends with the chickens if I raised it in a corner of their coop? How would this work? I know it sounds silly but I thought I'd ask anyway!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 18, 2011)

You'd likely be setting yourself up for some disease issues if he were raised in the chicken coop.  Additionally, goats, though they love it, can't have chicken feed.  They will do just about anything for it though, so if there's any possible way they can get to it, they will.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh.  Goats can catch diseases from chickens? I could separate an area for the kid untill it got older.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 18, 2011)

Really, I'm not sure.  I know there are some on here that allow their chickens to free range/roam with the goats.  Others are opposed to it.  But I think it's general consensus that the goats shouldn't live with the chickens full time (or vice versa). 

I'm not educated on this at all though, so my info could be way off base.  Perhaps we'll get a few others to chime in with some more thoughts for you.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks. The chickens and goat would live together anyway but not in the same coop/stall; the barn stall he'd go in is next to the coop  shed thing.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, now I'm in a dilemma. I'm going to get this kid in a few weeks, but don't know "wether" (lame pun  ) I should get him another bottle goat right  away or just get him and get the hair sheep in a few weeks.....or should I wait to get the sheep in June as bottle lambs and get the two goats sooner?   I'd really, if possible like the goats and sheep to bond a little instead of having two non-cooperative flocks/herds.
Anyway.....


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 20, 2011)

If you have goats and sheep together you'll have to be careful about feeding and mineral supplementation.  Goats need copper, much more than sheep.  Goat levels of copper are toxic to a sheep.  Personally I think it would be too difficult to run them together, at least starting out.  I'd rather take the time with each species, figure out how to care for them properly, learn all the little ins and outs of dealing with them and THEN consider adding another species.  

I'm not saying it's not possible, there are plenty on here who raise them together - just saying there COULD be issues if you don't have a plan in place before hand.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 20, 2011)

I do have a plan, and I am aware of the cooper issue...I'm going to try it anyway. But thanks for you $.02 anyway!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 21, 2011)

I am thinking I may get the two 2-month lambs to go with the goat. I am now officially getting him in 4-5 weeks- YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
I'd better hurry up and get the shed ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! He already has a name...Billy. As in, Billy Goat.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 23, 2011)

I think I may start a "journal" for the goat and sheep, just like Dreaming of Goats and (inspirational) Beekissed, once I get them.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 23, 2011)

.......................


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 23, 2011)

What do you mean, heart broken? Thanks!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 23, 2011)

............................


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 24, 2011)

theawesomefowl said:
			
		

> I think I may start a "journal" for the goat and sheep, just like Dreaming of Goats and (inspirational) Beekissed, once I get them.


Keeping a record/journal is always good. If you are in 4-H (Like me) you could print out your journal and put it in your record book.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 24, 2011)

I am in 4h but have never been to a meeting! My mom doesn't like the paperwork and I don't think I'll join next year. But anyway......


----------



## theawesomefowl (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm going to call Premier 1 tomorrow to figure out which charger to buy. I'm thinking of using 42" poultrynet for the fencing, to contain the the sheep , goat, and chickens.


----------

